# South Wales Meet 12th November UPDATE WITH PICS



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

PICS NOW ADDED

Hi Folks ,
Now confirmed date of the South Wales meet is Sunday 12th November. Will meet at the services M4 junction 33 at 11am , cruise down to Sinclair Audi at Bridgend for a bit of hospitality etc followed by a cruise to the coast at Southerndown and on through Ogmore for a stop at The Watermill public house for a bit of socialising ,
just a couple of hours from your busy lives :roll: 
No limitations on numbers so come along and join the First South Wales TT meet  
Look forward to seeing you then

Mark

SOME PICS


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Come on guys , don't be shy


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Looking forward to the meet and seeing you all there!

Come on it's proper quattro weather now!


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

You go get them mark... :wink: have a good weekend matey


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rad TT said:


> You go get them mark... :wink: have a good weekend matey


 Thanks mate , just rounding up the troops


----------



## Funky (Nov 30, 2004)

Sounds like fun but you see the boys are playing them pacific islanders the day before and dont think its a good idea to drive after all that "fun"!
But have a good one and hope to catch the next one.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Funky said:


> Sounds like fun but you see the boys are playing them pacific islanders the day before and dont think its a good idea to drive after all that "fun"!
> But have a good one and hope to catch the next one.


 Hi Funky ,
yep , should beat them by a couple of points  . Managed to get some tickets for Australia game today , might be a bit harder to get one over on them though :roll:

You are more than welcome to come along to the meet , should be a good one , if not there will be more to come


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good news folks ,
we have the following confirmed peeps up for the meet

Conlechi - thats me  
Black Dragon
AxlFoley
MBK
Matty R

Possibles

The Jepster
Muzzy

I am sure there are some more of you out there , so don't be shy 

Mark


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Still only a possible I'm afraid mate, we're due for a trip up to Cheshire to see the folks at the weekend, and that depends if Claire has to work or not... :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope all goes well this weekend Mark  , don't forget your camara :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

thejepster said:


> Still only a possible I'm afraid mate, we're due for a trip up to Cheshire to see the folks at the weekend, and that depends if Claire has to work or not... :roll:


 Got you down as a possible , would be great if you could make it


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Coming together nicely mark... :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Latest update ,
I spoke to the Sales Manager at Sinclair Audi today , and he has offered us some interesting discounts  He will tell us more on the day.

As well as the new TT he has the new S3 for us to look over as well :twisted:

See you all on Sunday

Mark


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

Im looking forward to this now, should have my new rubber on by then as well


----------



## blackdragon (May 17, 2006)

Definately looking forward to it!

You may have to excuse the state of my car tho.....going to the rugby tomorrow so may not have chance to clean it! Oh, you'll also need to ignore the great big dent in my wing too.....bloke that hit me hasnt paid yet! :evil:

Great job with all this Mark.

Mike


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

MBK said:


> Looking forward to the meet and seeing you all there!
> 
> Come on it's proper quattro weather now!


Sent pm a couple of weeks ago, will you check your mail pls


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

looking forward to it too!

think I may get chance to get the bucket, sponge and fairy liquid out before the rugby!!

ps.. Just kidding about the bucket sponge and fairy thing. Bet all the detailers are pulling their hair out!!!

matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> looking forward to it too!
> 
> think I may get chance to get the bucket, sponge and fairy liquid out before the rugby!!
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

see you tomorrow Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]   

A big thankyou to all the guys who came along to the meet today , good to put names to faces and made some new friends with great cars .
Look forward to seeing you all at the next meet , will keep you informed 

will post some pics in next day or two

Mark


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad the meet seems to have gone well Mark!! Hope the weather held up for you all in sunny south Wales 8) 

I'm looking forward to my first one too in a couple of weeks......

Also look forward to your pics! 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> Glad the meet seems to have gone well Mark!! Hope the weather held up for you all in sunny south Wales 8)
> 
> I'm looking forward to my first one too in a couple of weeks......
> 
> Also look forward to your pics! 8)


 Thanks LoTTie ,
yep went well , everone who said they were comming along did , also met a few new guys at the dealership bit of the meet who are keen to join the TTOC and come along to future events .
Looking good for future meets 

weather was good , even had a bit of sun 8)

Hope to get pics posted sometime tomorrow , have asked forum member to loose the number plates etc for me , i am pretty useless with photo software etc .


----------



## blackdragon (May 17, 2006)

Was good to meet you all yesterday....as Mark said, nice to put names to faces. All immaculate motors too....

Bring on the next meet....hopefully i'll have the private plate so I wont be the odd one out! :wink:

Mike


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Well done for the organisation Mark!! Had a fab time.

Like others have said..nice to put faces to names and meet everybody, as well as have a wander around the cars with different mods and the like. (Just gotta get that sheep shit off the floor mats now!! Yes its true what they say about us Welsh 'uns and sheep!!!)

I'm sure that now that the ball has started rolling so to speak, there'll be more takers next time and when they are queing up to join in we can mention the first one and say "I was there"!!!

Plus I'm sure there'll be peoiple who's name don't begin with the "M" word next time :lol:

Thanks again Mark

Matt


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

yeah I had a really good day, even my woman enjoyed it!! I'm just hoping my car looked clean in the photos 

I'm looking forward to the next one now.

nice one mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks guys ,
was a good day and hopefully a taste of things to come  , pics comming soon,

Mark


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry Mark keep missing posts, (note to self, must look in other sections more often). Pleased your meet went so well.

Looking foward to seeing the pics  .


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Â¿DÃ³nde estÃ¡n los cuadros?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Photo's now added on the first post of this thread 

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

NUM_TT said:


> Â¿DÃ³nde estÃ¡n los cuadros?


 :?


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

NIce photos there dude, shame teh sun wasnt shining though.

I'm looking forward to the next one now, oh and try and keep up next time


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice Pictures mark  , thanks for sharing. I could not help noticing that in the forth pic if you when any further forward you would have gone into that dip in the field  .


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

conlechi said:


> NUM_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Â¿DÃ³nde estÃ¡n los cuadros?
> ...


Where are the pictures (doesn't matter now they are up)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

NUM_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > NUM_TT said:
> ...


Where in South Wales are you , fancy comming along to the next meet :roll:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

^^ Near Blackwood and the missus won't let me*  [smiley=whip.gif] I tried before to go to DIRY's bbq a few years back on my own (she wouldn't come) and had to leave before it got going because my missus decided as I was leaving for DIRY's to hold one at ours the same day.

*I think she thinks internet chatters are all nutters. :?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Put your foot down man!!!


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Mark,

thanks for organising the day and the pictures, really enjoyed (sorry it's taken a week to post up been a tad busy at work and I'm not complaining about that as it pays for the TT!). I know Alex also enjoyed the day seems to drive his TT with an even bigger smile than before!

Best mo was when we left the beach and the big smiles we got from the bemused people walking past. Very funny, mind you the cars did look impressive together.

Look forward to the next meet/event,

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

MBK said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> thanks for organising the day and the pictures, really enjoyed (sorry it's taken a week to post up been a tad busy at work and I'm not complaining about that as it pays for the TT!). I know Alex also enjoyed the day seems to drive his TT with an even bigger smile than before!
> 
> ...


 Glad you enjoyed it , looking to get more people together next time , do you know Alex's forum name so i can send him a PM

Mark.


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all,

Really enjoyed seeing you all at the dealer and I hope having the little one along didn't cause too much of a problem - although I think there may be some more youg TTrs on the way with the couple in the 180 (with a beetle as well) were having a discussion!!

Let me know when the next one is and I'll be more organised.

Thanks for the effort - much appreciated.

:lol:
Alex (& Sion)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

O5prey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Really enjoyed seeing you all at the dealer and I hope having the little one along didn't cause too much of a problem - although I think there may be some more youg TTrs on the way with the couple in the 180 (with a beetle as well) were having a discussion!!
> 
> ...


Hi Alex,
good to meet you and the little one [smiley=baby.gif] . Will keep you informed of future meets etc

Mark


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Mark.

Just one question about the pictures - did anyone actually give their car a dip in the water?

Alex


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

O5prey said:


> Thanks Mark.
> 
> Just one question about the pictures - did anyone actually give their car a dip in the water?
> 
> Alex


Hi Alex

Didn't get as far as the beach  a bit too chilly ..

Perhaps next time


----------

